# 2nd attempt for 1st time surrogate mother with BFP!!!



## angelwomb

Hi everyone,
                 I'm new to all of this so I'm not sure where to start.    I would like to be a surrogate mother for the first time so I'd be extremely grateful to hear from anyone who can give me some advice, but first let me tell you a little about myself & why my partner & I have decided to take this special journey.  

As I was growing up as an only child I decided that I wanted more than 1 child but didn't want to start a family until I was in my late 20's.
When I was 15 I started going out with a lad that was 17, we got on great, over the months our relationship got stronger. We eventually bought a house together when I was 18 & he was 20, we got married & a year later I discovered I was pregnant, this was unplanned but as soon as we found out we wanted this baby so much & began making plans & preparations. After giving birth we decided that we wanted another child in a couple of years time. Meanwhile I donated some of my eggs at a private clinic anonymously.
22mths after my first child was born I had my second child. Again I was overjoyed & wanted to share this precious gift, so I eventually donated more of my eggs to the same clinic as before. Sadly my relationship didn't last & I became a single parent & divorcee.

A year or so later I met my current partner, a lovely, kind man whom I believe to be my soulmate.
My partner is 15yrs older than me & he too has children from a previous marriage, 3 infact. Despite this we longed for a child of our own, the problem was my partner had had a vasectomy. I was aware of this from the beginning & thought I'd accepted the fact that we could never have our own child but the longing desire got stronger & stronger for both of us. We looked into a vasectomy reversal, after counselling we decided to go for it. The tubes joined successfully but there was too much scar tissue for the sperm to travel through.   After heartbreak & tears we decided to look into sperm donation, having donated my own eggs previously I was in total agreement of this method but my partner was unsure at first. Anyway we eventually decided to go for it & in February 2002 'our' first child was born, the whole family was delighted. We had achieved our dream & decided that our family was complete.
In August 2003 I discovered strange symptoms so went to see my G.P & was diagnosed with 'my 4th pregnancy', this was out of the blue, something we thought to be impossible. Our little miracle was born in February 2004, again the whole family was delighted.

I'm now 29 (30 next month), I have four adorable children (3 son's & 1 daughter), my family is now complete, I do not want anymore children of my own as I think the four terrors I have are enough!  
I know, kids are kids, they are good when they're good   & bad when they are bad  , come on we've all been like that......apart from the 'norm' they are the light of my life, they (my partner too) are the smile upon my face, it is hard to imagine my life without any of them in it!

Having donated eggs in the past myself & having used a sperm donor I feel that I would like to help other people achieve their dreams & desires to have a family of their own by being a surrogate mother. Obviously my partner & I have thought long & hard about this & have looked into this a great deal before getting this far but have now decided to take the next step..........whatever that is!!
Can anyone advice us where to go from here & how to go about getting there? We want to use the correct channels & have to get this right as we truly don't want to end up with more children of our own, as lovely as they are!
It would be nice to hear from other surrogate mothers & people that have used surrogate mothers as I'd love to hear all of your stories.

I look forward to all responses.
Angelwomb.
--x-x-x-x--


----------



## crownmum

Hi Angelwomb

It's wonderful that you are considering becoming a surrogate mother.

There are 2 organisations within the UK that you may find useful, who Sunpixel has already mentioned.

I too am the mum of 4 children. As I previously experienced infertility problems for 13 years this was my motivation for being surrogate mother. My first child was also born via surrogacy too.

At present I am nearly 32 weeks pregnant and in my second surrogacy arrangement. I have enjoyed every minute of being a surrogate mother and hope to do it a third and final time next year.

I would say the best way to begin your surrogacy journey is to join an organisation. All the intended parents will have been mediated and you will have support throughout your journey. 

At Surrogacy UK we send details of intended parents to surrogate mothers in the first instance. It is then up to the surrogate mother who she chooses to help. We emphasise friendship first, surrogacy second. Many friendships are formed at get togethers and/or via the message board.


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi Jayne 

Congratulations Hun !!!

Didn't know you were pregnant again !!! 

Tashja xx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Tashja

Thanks for the congratulations!

I now have 8 weeks to go and the time is flying by. 

Jayne


----------



## EJJB

Hi Angelwomb,
You sound like an excellent candidate to be a surrogate, with your experience of both egg and sperm donation.
I can thoroughly reccommend SUK to you, as an organisation to join.
My DH and I are members and have found them to be supportive , understanding and helpful.  Their Get Togethers are a great way of finding out all about surrogacy, and meeting other surrogates and IP's who you may want to work with.
Because of them we hope to soon be able to achieve our dream of becoming a family.
Best of Luck 
EJJB
  x


----------



## angelwomb

Hi Sunpixel, Crownmum & EJJB,  
                                        Thank you for your replies, to be honest I didn't think anyone would reply at all let alone so soon. I really do appreciated your information, I have applied at SUK but am waiting for my application to be approved so fingers crossed!

Congratulations Crownmum, I'm glad you're enjoying your second surrogate pregnancy, I hope everything goes well & I wish you all the best. It would be nice to know how things go! Take care. 

My heart goes out to you EJJB, I wish all the luck in the world in achieving your dream to become a family soon.  

Thanks again!

Angelwomb.
--x-x-x-x--


----------



## Danuna

Hiya Angelwomb!

I second Surrogacy UK.  They've always been willing to answer my questions, however dumb and have been nothing but supportive.  I would not have gotten this far with out Carol, Jackie, Crownmum, EJJB and the rest of the SUK gang.  Hope to see you on the boards real soon.

Loads of love

Danuna/Cybermintz


----------



## Jaq

Hi Angelwomb
What a lovely story   And many, many thanks for donating eggs in the past - as a previous egg recipient, I am so grateful to any lady who has made such a special gift - on behalf of us donor egg girls, many thanks!
Surrogacy can bring hope and happiness to many people, but it is quite a complicated thing   We have been looking into it for a year or so now (just in case our last go at IVF failed - which it did last month). There is info from the websites of both SUK and COTS (you can download quite extensive info from both these), and there are independant surros too who chat and support each other, and are always happy to try to answer any questions. Probably the first thing to decide is whether to do straight or host (straight is technically easier - no clinics, etc.- but emotionally can be more difficult as the baby will be genetically yours). And also to find out about how it actually is organised in practice, legalities, tests and checks, expenses, etc. etc. Lots to take in, but always a helping hand form the people on here  
Wishing you good luck and every success in your journey.
And thanks again for thinking of helping couples like us  
Best wishes
Jaq


----------



## dolphin

HI THERE ANGELWOMB .
  IM A IP FINDING IT QUITE HARD TO STAY POSITIVE AT THE MOMENT IT WAS NICE TO READ SUCH A LOVEY STORY .THERE ARE ONLY 2 AGENCYS TO JOIN IN THE UK . OR ITS SOMEONE YOU KNOW . JUST TO SAY THANK-U . I HAVE MY OVARIES BUT NOT A WOMB BUT I WILL BE DONATING MY EGGS TO HELP SOMEONE ELSE .


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi Dolphin

I am a surromum.  Hang in there and stay ++++ !!

Are you with an agency ??

Tashja xx


----------



## dolphin

HI THERE TASHJA. ME AND MY PARTNER ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF JOINING AGENCY BUT LOTS OF MONEY AND WAITING TO SEE IF WE CAN GET FREE IVF TREATMENT WE JUST FEEL THAT EVEN THOU THE AGENCY OFFERS A WONDERFUL SERVICE ITS VERY COSTLY AND DAUNTING AND STRESSFUL BUT WE WOULD PAY ANYTHING TO HAVE OUR OWN BUNDLE JUST FEEL THAT THERE ARE MANY HURDLES AND NOT ALOT OF LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL . THANK-U FOR YOUR THOUGHTS


----------



## **Tashja**

Need anyhelp or questions answering ask away on here or feel free to IMme !!

Tashja xx


----------



## angelwomb

Hi everyone,  

It's ages since I posted on here so just wanted to update everyone............

I have just started my 1st time journey as a surrogate mother. I've been chatting to a lovely couple for several months now, we have become very very good friends. 
We all met up at the weekend to begin our special journey - fingers crossed it worked 1st time!  

I'll keep up all up to date with any news.  

Angelwomb
x-x-x-x-x-x


----------



## Danuna

Hiya Angelwomb, nice to see you posting over 'ere.  Are you in the two week wait at the moment?  Me too.  I test on March 3rd.  Best of luck.


----------



## angelwomb

Hi Danuna,

Yes I'm in my 2ww, this is my first time as a srrogate so am feeling quite anxious   & if I feel like this my IP's must be alot worse! I also test on the 3rd March so fingers crossed for both of us!
Good luck, I hope all goes well for you.

Take care.

Angelwomb
x-x-x-x-x-x


----------



## **Tashja**

Good luck to you both !!!

Angel - If you want to be added to the surrogate/IP list please IM me.

Fingers crossed for you both 

T xx


----------



## Jaq

Hi Angelwomb  
So  pleased to see you have got together with a couple and begun your journey. I wish you the very best of luck with it     and am hoping for a double celebration with Danuna on 3rd March 
Don't get too paranoid about analysing every twinge, just relax !! ha-ha!!!!!


Best wishes
Love Jaq


----------



## Danuna

Analysing every twinge - us?  Never!  LOL.  Lets hope it is a double celebration at Surrogacy UK.  Wishing you good luck Angelwomb.


----------



## angelwomb

Thank you Jaq & Danuna for your warm wishes, fingers crossed for u & I & anyone else in our position.

Are any of you going to the SUK's Spring GT at Hartington Hall in Derbyshire?
I'm a non member of SUK & am in the process of booking for my family & I to go for the day on Saturday, if any of you are going I'll see you there.  

Love
Angelwomb
-x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## crownmum

Hi

Good luck for the 3rd March! Fingers crossed for a ++++.

Jayne


----------



## angelwomb

Thanks Crownmum,

I'll let everyone know the result, but this is our first time so are not expecting miracles - however, I have two of my own so they do happen! So fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to everyone else as well, it's lovely to know there's support out there, it is that that keeps some of us going so thanks again!

I've also found SUK very helpful as well, everyone is warm & caring on there too!!!

Angelwomb.


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Angelwomb,
Your post touched me so very much, I wish u all the best of luck with your 2ww, I do so hope it's gud news for u and ur IPs.
Love
Sam
xx


----------



## Daisydoo

Hi Lee

I know we talk loads but I wanted to make sure that the FF site knew what an incredible person you are and how amazingly supportive your partner has been.
Phil and I are blessed with the previlige of being considered your friends and now starting our surrogacy journey with you. It is exciting and nervewracking all at once but you are exceptionally balanced and have helped to make the start of this really easy and personal - thankyou. I know having read this and other sites that words can never really explain how special and dear you are to us - but I know we will be friends for a long time and that is very important for us.... 
It was fantastic meeting you both last week and fingers crossed for the 3rd - but I know we will achieve our dreams, if not this month then next and we will all be celebrating together !!!
Hugs and love

Tanya & Phil xxx


----------



## angelwomb

Hi Sam,

Thank you. Think we've all got our fingers, toes, legs & everything else crossedfor that bfp! 
Nice to see you posting on here again. 

Hi Tanya,
What a lovely thing to say, thank you!  I just want to thank you for the lovely card as well  which came in the post this morning, I ad tears in my eyes as I was reading it. John & I are looking forward to seeing you & Phil again soon but hope it's not for you know what again! 

Lots of love
Angelwomb
-x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## Danuna

Oh that's lovely.  That's what surrogacy is all about, friendship first, surrogacy second.  It's just the way it should be.  Please let it be a positive, I could soooooooo do with some good news - not that I want to put any pressure on any one, but I could soooooooooooooo do with some good news.

Best of luck to you Lee, Tanya and Phil.


----------



## Jaq

Hi there Angelwomb, Tanya and Lee  

Just wanted to wish you the very best luck for testing tomorrow      Sooo hope you get some "beginners luck" and it is good news!

Love Jaq


----------



## **Tashja**

Lee, Tanya and Phil

I have everything crossed for you that you get a .

So wishing for this for you.

Will check on here first thing !!

T xx


----------



## Danuna

Hiya Angelwomb.  Any news yet?


----------



## angelwomb

Hi Jaq, Mrs G & Danuna,

No news yet, maybe I got my dates slightly wrong as we're in a few days time, silly me!  
This is our first attempt & plans were rushed so it would be a miracle if it has worked but Tanya & I are still keeping my fingers, toes & everything else crossed for that beginners luck!

We will let everyone know as soon as we have any news, whatever that will be. 

Love
Lee    (Angelwomb)
-x-    -x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Lee,
Just wanted you to know how much I am with you and Tanya & Phil as you eagerly await that BFP.....Am so hoping it's worked for you all, all my love
Sam
xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Lee - I stil;l have everything crossed !!!

T xx


----------



## EJJB

Fingers crossed for you Lee, Tanya and Phil.
EJJB
  x


----------



## angelwomb

Hi Sam, Jaq, Mrs G & Danuna,

Thank you for all of your support but sadly it hasn't worked for us this month - Aunty Flo arrived today  

We have made plans to try again this month, so will be a lot better organised for the 2nd attempt!

Love
Lee (Angelwomb)
xxx


----------



## mandy0411

Lee and Tanya,

     I am so sorry that it hasnt worked for you this month     I know how devastated you must both be feeling!!  I hope the next try brings you much more luck!  Take care and I am here if you need a chat any time!

Love Mandy xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh hun 

I am so sorry !! 

Though you are over that first time and you are no longer an insem virgin !!! 

Just remember that with each try you get to know your body better and the times to insem and you will get there !!!

Good luck for no2.  Will keep everything crossed !!

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Dearest Lee & Tanya,
so sorry to hear your sad news today, however am already sending you postive vibes for next month, take care talk to me whenever you want to...
All My Love
Sam
xx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lee

Sorry it has not worked this month.

Wishing you lots of luck for next month.


----------



## Danuna

So very sorry for you Lee.  Negatives suck, but remember it is very unusual for it to work first time.  Keep at it honey, there is always next month.


----------



## Daisydoo

Hi All

Thanks so much for your thoughts this month and yes we were all disappointed   but remaining +ve as I think we will all feel more relaxed and prepared this month !
Lee is an absolute star and I know that it will work eventually for us all  
So think of us soon and I know with all your thoughts and wishes and baby dust it will work !!

Love Tanya (Daisydoo) & Phil xxxxx

Love to our special surro to be Angelwomb xxx


----------



## Jaq

Hi Lee, Tanya and Phil
Sorry from me too   Glad you can look on it as a bit of a trial run though and sending lots of   and   for next time!

Love Jaq


----------



## angelwomb

everyone  

I just want to say a M A S S I V E  to Sam, Jaq, Mrs G, Danuna, Crownmum & Mandy for all you    & . It is your warm wishes, kindness & support thats kept us positive through the past few weeks. So big hugs   from me.

A special hug to Tanya & Phil from John & I  

We're keeping fingers, toes, legs & everything else crossed for a positive result next month - we'll keep everyone posted!   

Lots of  
Lee
xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Dearest Lee,
I'm so thinking of u again this month, I'll be here for u as always, wishin u loads of love and luck to u all u, Tanya, john & phil may ur dream come true for u are all worthy of great things...
Love
Sam
xxxx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lee

Wishing you all lots of luck this month!

Jayne


----------



## Danuna

Best of luck for #2 Angelwomb!


----------



## EJJB

Good Luck Lee, Tanya and Phil.
Hope round 2 works for you.
EJJB
  x


----------



## angelwomb

Jayne, Danuna & EJJB

Thank you all for your warm wishes, kind thoughts, support & luck, we will keep you posted again!!!  

DEAREST SAM & ADRIAN ,

It was lovely to meet you both at the weekend, you are both as lovely in person as you are on here & on MSN. 
We've been friends for months now, I don't know what I would of done without you during my egg donation journey & you are a great support for John & I and Tanya & Phil at the start of our surrogacy journey. 
I just hope I will be as good a friend to you as you are to me throughout your special journey when you find your lucky angel!!!

 Big hugs to all of my FF friends &  to all of you!

Lots & lots of 
Lee
xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi Lee

Good luck for this month. 

Sending you, Tanya and Phil loads of hugs and babydust !!

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Dearest Lee & John,
dunno what to say except thanx and how lovely it was meeting you 2 too  

You are as lovely ad I knew u wud be and as for my supporting you you have ben with me through my whole cancer journey, from diagnosis, surgery, recovery and now as I being to look for a surro angel......Yopur friendship will last a lifetime and you know I'm here for you we both are through your special journey with Tanya & Phil, can't wait until we can meet up again  
Lots and Lots of Love & Hugs
Sam & Adrian
xxxxxxx


----------



## Daisydoo

Hiya all 

Just a quick thanks for all the support you have all given to me, Phil, Lee and John ...we all hope you enjoy sharing our experience and that it is giving hope and belief to anyone else going through or considering surrogacy. We all believe that we will all be celebrating a  soon and we are catching so much  to help us its great!
We are now entering that lovely  so fingers and toes crossed !!

Lee & John - thankyou both so much for a fantastic week - we all had a fabby time including Daisy doo and enjoyed spending so much time with both of you and the children who are just gorgeous..you both must be so proud of them all....thankyou our Angelwomb and sooo keeping everything crossedxxxxxxxxx

love to all Tanya & Philxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Danuna

Very best of luck for this month!


----------



## angelwomb

everyone

Just to let you all know that we're now in our dreaded, nail biting 2ww!!!   
We're testing on April 2nd - thats Hartington weekend for all you SUK people, lets hope thats fate! 

We'll let everyone know our results after testing.  &  everyone please!

Hi Tanya 
We all enjoyed your's, Phil's & Daisy's company last week, it was fab. My kids are 'still' going on & on & on about you both, they really did enjoy themselves so a great BIG  to you & Phil. Hope Phil is recovering well (lol).  Well, this is the worst bit now - the  lets hope we have some good news to tell our friends here on FF & on SUK this time.

Lots of 
Lee & John
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaq

Hi Lee

Wishing you all the very best of luck     Hope it works this time!
We probably won't make it to Hartington - hopefully we will be elsewhere having our first "try" (ovul tests permitting!!). Will keep fingers crossed for you all though.

Love Jaq


----------



## angelwomb

Hi Jaq  

It's a shame I won't get to meet you at Hartington but I'm sure we'll meet some other time.
All the best with your 1st 'try'  for you too!

Lots of  
Lee
xxx


----------



## HJW

Hi Lee,

Look forward to meeting you at Hartington & I hope the test will be positive - it's my hubby's birthday on 2nd April!

Hayley


----------



## leo

Good Luck Lee in your 2 WW,
hope it goes by quickly for you all.
Lynne.


----------



## crownmum

Hi Lee

Lots of luck this cycle!


----------



## EJJB

Good Luck for your 2ww.
See you at Hartington
EJJB
  x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lee,
reach for the stars cos some angel dust might catch ur wing tips as you fly........thinking of u all and wishing you so much luck
much love
Sam & Ade
xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Lee,
still thinking of you hun, can't wait to catch up with you this weekend, fingers still crossed for you all.
love
Sam
x


----------



## Jaq

Yep good luck for you all    - hope this weekend is one to celebrate  

Love Jaq


----------



## Daisydoo

Wow!!!
Its official we got a     ...thank you all for sending us so many good luck messages as they obviously worked !!
Its not really sunk in yet but we are both walking around with HUGE grins on our faces !!    

Lee & John - you are both so incredibly amazing people and we are honoured that we can count you and your family as friends...thankyou....we both enjoyed our time with you this weekend and I know that Phil will be missing your kids playing as much as they do with him! lol... 

We will keep you all updated as our fabbbbbbyyyyyy journey continues but in the meantime need to go and celebrate!!
    

Love Tanya and Phil xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Taya, Phil, Lee and John

I am so happy for you all !!!! It really made my weekend to hear your news !!

Sorry I di nt get too much chance to chat !!  I have seen a couple I really want to help and wanted to get my blood tests done ASAP !!! lol

Are you going to Cumbria   

T xx


----------



## leo

Well Done to you all CONGRATULATIONS.
Here's to a trouble free pregnancy.


----------



## Danuna

Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!​

  ​
HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY!​
Many, many congratulations to Angelwomb(Lee), John, Daisydoo(Tanya), Phil and their families. Just the good news that we've been waiting for!


----------



## Jaq

Wow, that's brilliant news    
 to you all. You've put a huge grin on my face - can't imagine how much more you're grinning yourselves    

Love Jaq


----------



## EJJB

Congratulations on your fabulous news.
Sorry we didn't get to meet and chat at the weekend, we were quite busy celebrating our own good news.
EJJB
  x


----------



## HJW

Congratulations to you all - I'm really pleased for you.

Hayley


----------



## Suzie

congratulations Fab news 

love
suzie xx


----------



## angelwomb

everyone!  
Bet you all thought I'd dropped off the face of the earth as I haven't logged on to FF for a few weeks now, mainly due to the problems we're 'still' having at home with my poor step son Ian, whom I must add is super fab!  
Some of you know our story but for those of you that don't.......
to cut a long story short my step son came to live with us on 6th Nov 2005 due to his mum telling him to f*** off out of her house. She has a serious drink problem to which she has recently admitted to Cafcass (court welfare officer). Anyway, since Ian came to live with us he received nothing but abuse from his so called mum via text messages & phone calls (one of which he recorded!), this lasted for just over 1 week then there was nothing, no contact what so ever until she turned up at his school with the police to take him back to her house, this happened on the 12th Dec, we think it was due to Christmas drawing close!   Anyway he ran away from school on the 15th Dec, his school being over 10miles away, he ended up back at our house. Obviously but reluctantly I had to inform the police, I was told that he'd be collected & taken back to his mum. However when they came Ian stood his ground & told them firmly that he refused to go back due to the abuse from his step dad & mother so they allowed him to stay with us. I informed social services, they came out to see Ian, saw he was ok here & closed the case - how helpful, NOT!!!   Anyway, since then he's lived with us. We ended up in court on 22nd Dec as Ian's mum has a residence order, the judge disolved the order there & then but ordered a Cafcass report be filed before deciding where Ian should live permanently. We're back in court on the 18th of this month, Ian has settled into his new school & is doing well. He's 15 on the 15th May, he's half way through his GCSE courses, he leaves school next May whether he decides to stay on or leave - either way he will have to make decisions that will effect the rest of his life yet his mother takes us to court ti force him back to live with her after throwing him out in the first place & refusing him any belongingts, including school books & coursework - nice mum eh!!!   She really doesn't deserve such a fab kid/young adult.  
So once again sorry for not posting for ages but we've had Cafcass to put up with, fingers crossed all goes in favour of what Ian wants on the 18th, after all he does deserve to be happy!  

Now then..... lets update you all with our surrogacy journey, I've recently suffered with sickness but am now starting to feel a little better, yippeeee!   I've started to put weight on already, according to dr that is due to having 4 children of my own so my muscles aren't so good in my tummy - nice eh! lol.   As for my IP's I think they have just touched back down to earth & reality is just starting to sink in, bless!   Tanya & Phil are hoping to come over soon for the scan so my kids are getting excited about seeing them again, John & I are looking forward to it too!   I'll keep you all updated with our special journey & with how court goes. 

Lots   to you all,
Lee & John
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Great to hear from you Lee

Hope the Court sees sence and allows Ian to stay where he wants.

Love to Tanya and Phil

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Dearest Lee,
So good to see you posting on here again, I'm missin our chats loads but totally understand about what you're all going through at the moment, I'm thinking of you all and especially darling Ian so much.....Sorry to hear you haven't been too well, I do hope you're feeling much better now, well baby is 9 weeks old this weekend, so not long until you can have a sacn with Tanya & Phil, bet this will make them even more on cloud nine, your in my thoughts and I will be thinking of you at court on the 18th May and will be sending Ian something in the post for his Birthday  lots of love as ever...Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

